# Coil Nailers Recalled by Hitachi



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

> Hazard: The nailers could have a faulty feeder that can allow nails to be ejected sideways, posing a serious injury hazard to the user or bystanders.
> 
> Incidents/Injuries: The firm has received 37 reports of nails being ejected sideways, including 15 reports of injuries. The injuries were primarily in the eye region, including five reports of partial blindness.


http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10163.html


----------



## telehandler (Feb 7, 2010)

*hitachi coil nailers*

I have got two of these nailers and have got hit a few times with flying nails had to take them out of service I hope that I can get replacement parts .


----------



## Robert carozza (Jan 3, 2011)

I use the nv83 and nv83a coil nailers and yes I had that problem with all of them after long term use, sent them to be serviced and there was a recalled part I think it was the "feeder" which they replaced free of charge. 
Get it done


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Sold at: Lowe's, Home Depot

It's the cheep plastic parts...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

mbryan said:


> Sold at: Lowe's, Home Depot
> 
> It's the cheep plastic parts...


Doesn't every tool shop sell then also:whistling


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

My repair guy said he never heard of a recall. Is it still a stickey.


----------



## Robert carozza (Jan 3, 2011)

I buy most of my gear from a contractors tool store.The feeder in question is of metal construction.:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Robert carozza said:


> I buy most of my gear from a contractors tool store.The feeder in question is of metal construction.:whistling


But the tools in a contractors tool store are the same as the tools in Home Depot and Blows, right:blink:


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> But the tools in a contractors tool store are the same as the tools in Home Depot and Blows, right:blink:



Not totaly true. For example the John Deer tractors sold at home depot are not the same units you buy from a John Deer implement. The ones home depot sells are cheap version to sell to the masses. 

Years ago was also told the dewalts sold at home depot were a watered down version of the "real" dewalt tools. I guess they make a homeowner/consumer version and an industrial version.

My brother is 100% dead set on the fact that the Hitachi coil nailers sold at menards are not the same as he buys from his tool supplier.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

No No say it aint so







we've been over this and they call us loons and conspiracy wackos, if the # the same the tool is the same


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It ain't so.


----------

